# Went to the optometrist



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I went to the eye doctor for the first time since March, 1997.

Yes, I wore outdated frames - the people at the eyeglass store wanted to keep them for posterity. I just never got around to getting my eyes checked. I didn't think I'd need them :lol.

Anyway, I get in at 2:30pm and they said I needed an eye exam first...duh . So, they signed me up ....for 4:30pm! :eek. That means two hours waiting. I decided to stay because they said they might squeeze me in. I even got my initial test done - you know, color blindness, depth testing, etc. I don't think they had a record of my old prescription from 1997. They ended up measuring my glasses. 

Anyway, that part was done around 3:15pm. I waited like I said. There was an employee who looked like a cross between Tina Fey and Susan Saint James (from Kate & Allie and McMillan & Wife). She helped me with picking out frames. Some made me look like Harry Potter, others like a psychopath - I don't need that with SA of course! :lol

So 4:15pm rolled up and I got to go in for my test early! That's where they officially measure my eyesight.

My eyes are fine - no glaucoma, no cataracts, I did have pink eye a few times, but my prescription is EXACTLY the same as it was in 1997. :boogie :boogie :boogie. So, technically, I don't need glasses, but decided to get new frames anyway....hello! it's almost 2010 for glasses' sakes. 

In 1997, my glasses and frames cost about $225. Yesterday, it was $360 - inflation! Go figure!


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

The only thing that went up was the cost of eyeglasses?


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I had my eyes checked this summer and for the first time in I don't know how many years, I didn't need new glasses. I used to have to get a new pair about every year, then about every 1.5 year, I think, where my eyes were changing. My glasses from '97 would be useless now, lol. My prescription from the other year was something like -8 and -8.75 IIRC.

I don't even want to start my rant about making frames all look the freakin same, though. :mum Oh well, I still have the hots REALLY, REALLY REALLY bad for dudes with glasses, if the world didn't know already. ops


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Congratulations, MM75. You've been taking good care with your eyes. Though the inflation kinda sucks. Oh well.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## neoteric (Feb 13, 2006)

Good on ya! I wish I could wait 10 years between visits.. but the sad reality for me is, if I want to be able to see I have to go every year lol. My prescription just keeps changing unfortunately. I've actually had to wear glasses since grade two! Now, I wear contacts and glasses... usually split up the day so my eyes don't hurt as much 



eagleheart said:


> ...My prescription from the other year was something like -8 and -8.75 IIRC...


My eyes are _almost_ as bad as yours. I'm about -6.75 in both eyes haha -- whenever I don't have contacts or glasses in.. I can't see anything lol


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

hehe yeah, without glasses I have to stick everything in my face, or vice versa, which gives me a headache of course. :eyes Actually, one time I put my glasses on my bed for some reason, and forgot where they were, so I spent several minutes with my face inches away from various surfaces, and my hands groping around, before I remembered I had a spare pair. :doh :lol 

I've been wearing glasses since I was seven. On the way home with my first pair of glasses, I was going, "OHHH I can see the LEAVES on the trees now!!" :eyes


----------



## neoteric (Feb 13, 2006)

haha.. I'm the same way. Everything is really just a blur. I've spent a lot of time looking for my glasses before too.. so now when I take them off I always try to put them in the same spot so I know where they are :lol

I always find it pretty amazing the details I have been missing when ever my prescription changes. It really is like you can see again for the first time.  I'm really just thankful I wasn't born several centuries ago. I would have been totally useless with out glasses :lol


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I am in need of a new pair.. I even have a new prescription but I am still waiting for some reason... I guess I am worries that I won't like the new styles...


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I haven't been to any eye doctor since about 1983 at least so you didn't wait too long. I need to get mine checked but since I was so young the last time they checked, I am afraid of what all they would do. I mean do they really have to check for everything? The only thing I ever remember was having my eyes dialated which was only a little annoying walking around with my eyes all blurred and out of focus.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That 1997 pair was the first pair I have ever had (21 years old). I needed them for a logn time before that, but never went to a doctor. Outside of the school nurse, that was the first time I had ever been to an eye doctor.

I remember being shocked at seeing road sign clearly. I about freaked when I looked down to the ground and saw the clarity of the floor.

My prescription, I think, is something like 0.75 or 1.00. My eyes have two different visions - one weaker than the other of course. They conflict sometimes :lol.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Anxiety75 said:


> The only thing I ever remember was having my eyes dialated which was only a little annoying walking around with my eyes all blurred and out of focus.


I don't think dialation it a standard part of a typical eye exam. At least no eye doc has ever done it to me. Right now I'm wearing glasses from 1996 -- script has barely changed in over a decade.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i went from 10/15 to 15/20 the last time i checked. Its prolly all these years staring at screens.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

my eyes are fine but i can't stand going to the eye doctor because i am worried of laughing when his face is close to mine and he's looking in my eyes with the light. hehe... silly, i know.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I think it's funny when she puts on that... that one weird light... she looks like a miner... yeah I'm kind of falling asleep...

I've had to have the pupils or whatever dilated a couple times. The first time, I had to walk back and the sunlight was so bright, not to mention it was reflecting off all the snow and the cars... so I was squinting SO hard I gave myself a headache. Then I walked into the dark cave (basement of a student rooming house) where I lived and I could hardly see there either, everything was kinda blue for a few minutes. :eyes


----------

